# Car Forums > General Car/Bike Talk >  Your favourite highway car - no restrictions

## ExtraSlow

So this isn't a "what car should ExtraSlow buy" thread. But the other day I was driving to Edmonton for work, and I realized that there are lots of people who make that drive, or similar long highway drives, many times a week. Having the "right" vehicle makes a big difference to how tired you are when you arrive. If you have a tiny noisy econobox, you will arrive with your ears ringing. If you have a "real" sports car, your back will be hurting from the rough shape our highways are in. You need something with a little bit of passing power to get around the grannies and farmers. I personally find pickup trucks and truck-based SUV's to be really comfortable for long drives because they fit my body and you have good visibility. Large sedans/wagons are good too. I imagine a Merc E or S series is amazing for this purpose. I've never owned one. 

So, if you had to drive 10+ hours on Alberta highways every week in all weather conditions, what's your choice and why? Can be a practical option, or a little more wild. New, Used, whatever. Just looking to have a fun discussion.

----------


## nismodrifter

Jetta TDI. - 1.9 ALH powered. aka my old cars.

Torque. Can easily zip in and out of spots. All that power at 1900 rpm makes for easy passing.
Comfort = heated seats, good lumbar support, leather, excellent stereo. Loved the cockpit.
Fuel = 1400+km on a highway tank.
Storage = plenty.


For 4 years of my training I drove my Jetta back and forth across Canada and the USA from site to site every month. The car never let me down. Ultimate highway car IMO (practical choice). 

re: S-Class, comfortable, but too big IMO. Gas guzzler.

----------


## you&me

Since this is "not restrictions", I'm going to look at this as a "money no object" exercise... 

My first thought was a big, GT coupe - Bentley GT, MB S-Class, RR Wraith, something like that with lots of comfort and lots of power. 

But if you're adding the stipulation of 10+ hours every week on Alberta highways, I think a big luxury SUV might fit the bill even better. When I think of lots and lots of Alberta highway driving, I think of a lot of time spent on the #2, both north and south of Calgary, with some secondary highways mixed in. There won't be a lot of curves, so "handling" isn't a big enough priority to warrant a sports car, and with the number of trucks, SUVs and semis that will otherwise be on the road, you might as well be at their level... 

In that case, and purely from the perspective of "best tool for the job of keeping me comfy / safe / happyi, I'd probably go for a similar selection of the SUV versions - Bentayga, GLS63, or even a Cullinan

----------


## ExtraSlow

Best highway car in my current fleet is our 2012 Honda Odyssey. Pretty decent power, and it's so heavy it feels the same at 135 as it does at 90. Not "great" comfort, but pretty decent. Don't love the ergonomics. Okay fuel economy, okay noise level. 
My 3/4 ton truck is very rough and the savage Honda fit has too much road noise.

----------


## Sugarphreak

..

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'd probably pick up a new navigator. For a car I'd go with an s65

----------


## Proyecto2000

I would go with a nice F-150 and only because I find it super comfortable and I do a fair bit of highway driving. 

If I could afford to have a nice SUV for comfort sake I would go with the gas guzzling Lexus LX570

----------


## Xtrema

Just got off a rental Impala. Surprisingly it averages 7l/100 on highway off its 3.6L V6. Big/Floaty/Comfortable, not that maneuverable but great on highways. I would assume Malibu would be the same.

----------


## ercchry

No limits... a bespoke luxury van/bus with driver. Wtf drive when you can sip on exotic wines and spirits in the comfort of a luxury living room?

Realistically? Cause let’s be honest... if you had no limits you wouldn’t be driving to Edmonton... ever  :ROFL!: 

Lexus LS, they will sit on cruise at 160kms/h like they’re doing 80... sip fuel up there too unlike the suv/trucks... super under the radar too. Takes quiet to the next level... and unlike the 7 or s competitors. It won’t spend half the time in the shop if you’re racking up those kind of kms. Has every single hwy safety system you need to also zone out completely

Edit: oh! And how can I forget the most important hwy feature... heated jade roller massage seats. Keep that blood circulating

----------


## JustinL

Porsche Panamera would be great for devouring highway miles.

----------


## Aleks

For me it was the BMW E90 sedans I've had. They feel great at high speeds, the faster I went the more at home they felt, the steering, how planted they were and with thigh extenders in the seats were super comfortable.

----------


## Misterman

A reasonable choice as far as purchase price goes, an SRT8 charger or Grand Cherokee seems the obvious choice. Number one, it is one of the most comfortable vehicles you will ever sit in. Two, it has plenty of passing power. Three, the stereo is great if you get the high performance audio. 

On the other end of the spectrum, no price too high. Beats me? There isn't anything super expensive that would be much better functionally than cheaper options for just cruising around on shitty Alberta roads. You could say Porsche Cayenne, Range Rover, or Mercedes GLE just because they look nice and have air ride suspension.

----------


## G-ZUS

Accord 6-6

----------


## Darell_n

I drove my Grandfather’s ‘72 Cadillac Eldorado for a summer. I’m sure you could run over a few cars in this thread with one without spilling your drink. Something about plush seats that you sink 12” into and watching the front end moving sideways when you turn a corner. (Literally the same sensation as a boat on calm water). The 7.0L + sized engine that is dead quiet was also entertaining. (Can only reach half the engine bay from the front.)

----------


## killramos

S63 AMG Coupe.

Easily my choice for a money no object DD. Highway or City.

New M8 Comp could be interesting too.

----------


## Disoblige

> So this isn't a "what car should ExtraSlow buy" thread. But the other day I was driving to Edmonton for work, and I realized that there are lots of people who make that drive, or similar long highway drives, many times a week. Having the "right" vehicle makes a big difference to how tired you are when you arrive. If you have a tiny noisy econobox, you will arrive with your ears ringing. If you have a "real" sports car, your back will be hurting from the rough shape our highways are in. You need something with a little bit of passing power to get around the grannies and farmers. I personally find pickup trucks and truck-based SUV's to be really comfortable for long drives because they fit my body and you have good visibility. Large sedans/wagons are good too. I imagine a Merc E or S series is amazing for this purpose. I've never owned one. 
> 
> So, if you had to drive 10+ hours on Alberta highways every week in all weather conditions, what's your choice and why? Can be a practical option, or a little more wild. New, Used, whatever. Just looking to have a fun discussion.



I've done 12 hour+ drives straight multiple times in Alberta in a Fit, Jeep Wrangler, Ford Escape, 4Runner (4th & 5th gen), Focus RS.. lol.

They all had their advantages/disadvantages, whether it's fuel economy, fun factor, passing capability, abilities in heavy rain/snow/ice storms.
If I had to choose one for all weather conditions, it would be a Lexus GX. Comfy and luxurious for long durations, enough power to pass (V8), and comfortable to drive in any storm and have enough ground clearance.

2 dr Jeep on ice was interesting. Did a 900° spin on the highway when it was really icey out. Fell in a snowbank once but Jeep, so it crawled its way out no issues.

----------


## Darkane

F150 or any 1/2 ton. 

Theyre just that good these days. 

Car, new civic hatch would work well. Ive done 5+ hours in my Type R, and room was excellent, seats a little tight at the end. 

A normal sport hatch would work well.

And unrealistically, some big ass Benz or BMW.

----------


## revelations

> So, if you had to drive 10+ hours on Alberta highways every week in all weather conditions, what's your choice and why? Can be a practical option, or a little more wild. New, Used, whatever. Just looking to have a fun discussion.



By 'highways' you mean some rural dirt roads as well? In that case a truck is what you are after. 

Winter does demand that you get at least some kind of winter tire - although i know plenty of land surveyors in the bush who dont and I've seen many spun out trucks as a result. 

When you are caught in a blizzards aftermath in Athabasca for eg, that 2ft of powder on the hotel parking lot will remind you why you got a 4x4 truck. 

The Fords seem to do quite well - F350 perhaps? (gas, not diesel if you arent hauling anything).

----------


## Buster

Diesel MB GLS. Of all of the vehicle I've ever owned that was the best highway vehicle. Comfy, elevated, handled well, good visibility. Just churned along at low diesel RPM And rarely shifted. New ones with autonomous driving and smart cruise, etc would be even better.

----------


## killramos

I haven’t really gotten on the autonomous driving band wagon. But after driving my wife’s Lexus with radar cruise to Osoyoos and back last week. It’s 100% the way to go. Feet on the floor just lazily steering.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I was thinking paved roads only. But yeah if you are going ontonthe dirt industrial roads to remote locations Tha6s a different story. 
Maybe if you are going to smaller towns awd might matter, but I still say 2wd cars are fine on main highways once you have real winter tires. 

Some great thoughts already. Glad the 6-6 has been mentioned.

I borrowed a Lexus IS350 recently and I didn't like the radar cruise. Maybe it's adjustable, but it was slowing down waaaay too early.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I love the RS7. Looking at buying one right now..

----------


## corsvette

Daily'd from Calgary to Red deer for 7 months for work many years ago. Started out with a Hyundai Elantra to save fuel (truly an awful car) switched to a TDI VW that lasted all of 3 weeks before the t-belt failed (seller lied about the "recent" belt replacement) really liked that VW but didn't want to spend the coin to fix it. Ended up with a Buick Park Avenue with a supercharged V6. What an absolute geezer-mobile, bench seat, column shift, but man, that thing rode nice and miles ticked away like nothing. I also added a smaller s/c pulley and injectors/fuel pump and a zzp tune, the big boat would go pretty good and still returned amazing fuel economy (around 9-10L/100km). Above all it was totally stealth, nobody ever expected it to be as quick as it was. 

Today, I like the Sierra Denali. Hard to beat a modern pickup for all around driving. Money no object I'd probably get a S-Class or big Bentley.

----------


## Misterman

> I was thinking paved roads only. But yeah if you are going ontonthe dirt industrial roads to remote locations Tha6s a different story. 
> Maybe if you are going to smaller towns awd might matter, but I still say 2wd cars are fine on main highways once you have real winter tires. 
> 
> Some great thoughts already. Glad the 6-6 has been mentioned.
> 
> I borrowed a Lexus IS350 recently and I didn't like the radar cruise. Maybe it's adjustable, but it was slowing down waaaay too early.



Pretty sure I could adjust the distance in mine. But either way it was terrible and I disable that radar cruise immediately. It just slows down as you approach a car, and don't realize you've slowed down! Next thing you know you look down and see you're doing 20km/h below your set cruise speed.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I haven’t really gotten on the autonomous driving band wagon. But after driving my wife’s Lexus with radar cruise to Osoyoos and back last week. It’s 100% the way to go. Feet on the floor just lazily steering.



I do a ton of highway driving and the only thing I don't like about autonomous cruise is that it doesn't take into account the way people actually drive on the highway. The gaps most of the systems leave are big enough that two things happen:

1) People behind you think you are going slow, even though you are flawlessly pacing the car in front of you, and will tailgate/road rage wanting to pass
2) The gap most of the systems leave at highway speed is multiple car lengths even on their "tightest" setting, so people are always moving in front of you, which makes your car hit the brakes until you get the right sized gap back, and then another person just moves in.

It's a bit better on single lane undivided highways where it's harder to pass, but depending on the highway it can be very annoying. The computer has a much better reaction time than a human, it should let you follow closer, but I get why they set them the way they do. It is ideal when you have nowhere to be and aren't in a hurry, and it doesn't matter if you slow down from 120 --> 80Km/h because there is a giant camper in front of you.

As for the OP question I think any of the big German sedans are hard to beat, especially the long wheelbase versions where rear passenger comfort is prioritized. I have been in a 760Li on the Autobahn and it was phenomenal - you feel like you are going 50 Km/h at 200+ Km/h. We do long trips to the field in SUV's and Trucks and they are not enjoyable at all IMHO.

----------


## sabad66

Luxury SUV for me. Either a brand new Range Rover Sport or maybe a G Wagon if money was no object. Although i've never been in a G Wagon... i'm just assuming they ride pretty smooth but maybe not?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I use a 2010 Mazda 3 GT for work as a flat tow vehicle and it gets at least 50k a year (plus another 50k a year of towing mileage). Fairly comfy and reliable, goes fine with studded tires in the winter, I’ve never been stuck or stranded anywhere because of it and the chassis has at least 500k on it now.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The proper Ferrari GT cars.
456 Modificata, 612 Scaglietti, FF, GTC-4Lusso.

----------


## Skrilla

Buick Roadmaster Estate!

----------


## mr2mike

> I drove my Grandfathers 72 Cadillac Eldorado for a summer.



Now we're talkin'

----------


## killramos

> I was thinking paved roads only. But yeah if you are going ontonthe dirt industrial roads to remote locations Tha6s a different story. 
> Maybe if you are going to smaller towns awd might matter, but I still say 2wd cars are fine on main highways once you have real winter tires. 
> 
> Some great thoughts already. Glad the 6-6 has been mentioned.
> 
> I borrowed a Lexus IS350 recently and I didn't like the radar cruise. Maybe it's adjustable, but it was slowing down waaaay too early.



Yea my wife hated it until I found the button to tighten the distance up. Was way better after that.

Measured it at a pretty consistent 2 seconds. Which is good for most people imo, unless you drive an Audi that is.

----------


## Buster

> Yea my wife hated it until I found the button to tighten the distance up. Was way better after that.
> 
> Measured it at a pretty consistent 2 seconds. Which is good for most people imo, unless you drive an Audi that is.



or a Dodge Ram.

----------


## shakalaka

Rolls Royce Wraith. Speaking of which it's been appealing to me a lot lately and I've been scoping them out 'non-seriously' - which is scary as fuck. Maybe it's just cause I am getting older.

----------


## revelations

I drove a new LS500 to Vancouver last year in April. 

- the cruise control does not work in the rain very well (perfect roads only - LA winters) 
- the cruise systems works amazingly in steady, stop and go, traffic jams
- the cruise system does not work in non-steady stop and go and a human is much better able to see 2-3 cars in front and assess when to start braking or accelerating.

- massage bum function is a must have for longer drives, really does make a noticeable difference

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I drove my Grandfathers 72 Cadillac Eldorado for a summer...




LoL.

----------


## Misterman

> Luxury SUV for me. Either a brand new Range Rover Sport or maybe a G Wagon if money was no object. Although i've never been in a G Wagon... i'm just assuming they ride pretty smooth but maybe not?




G wagon is terrible. Completely a baller status vehicle and nothing more. Heavy as a tank, ride like on, no cup holders even. My buddy lent me his for a week, I was pretty unimpressed. For that kind of money I would 100% be going for a RR over a G any day of the week.

----------


## revelations

> Rolls Royce Wraith. Speaking of which it's been appealing to me a lot lately and I've been scoping them out 'non-seriously' - which is scary as fuck. Maybe it's just cause I am getting older.



https://www.autotrader.ca/a/rolls-ro...=1_3_3&sprx=-2 

Trade a condo for this !

----------


## shakalaka

> https://www.autotrader.ca/a/rolls-ro...=1_3_3&sprx=-2 
> 
> Trade a condo for this !



That's actually 'cheaper' than I thought it would be lol. I saw a black on black that was dropped on Instagram and since then I love them. Don't like many other colour combos too much though. As much as I like it, I feel like I still gotta go the Mclaren or Lambo route before getting a RR. Unless I hit a multi million lottery or something...which is unlikely considering I don't play. lol

----------


## you&me

> G wagon is terrible. Completely a baller status vehicle and nothing more. Heavy as a tank, ride like on, no cup holders even. My buddy lent me his for a week, I was pretty unimpressed. For that kind of money I would 100% be going for a RR over a G any day of the week.



The new Gs are like night and day from the previous gen. Though not quite Range Rover smooth, they're definitely a legitimate alternative now, as opposed to being purely for flash like before.

----------


## ercchry

Biggest issue with G is the two year wait list

----------


## shakalaka

> Biggest issue with G is the two year wait list



Yup. Benz's way to maintain exclusivity to that vehicle and why it doesn't really depreciate like most other vehicles. I am on the waiting list and the ETA was around a year and half. Let's see if and when it comes in but by then I will probably get bored of the idea of having one and move on lol. 

Ignoring the shitty ride quality I do like the old gen as well and if I ever happen to come across a good deal on one of those, I'd even consider picking one of those too. Only thing now though is with the Jeep Wrangler, I feel like the G wagon will just be a little more refined version of the same thing. lol

----------


## Xtrema

> I haven’t really gotten on the autonomous driving band wagon. But after driving my wife’s Lexus with radar cruise to Osoyoos and back last week. It’s 100% the way to go. Feet on the floor just lazily steering.



Last week I get to experience that on a $22K Corolla hatch. Was impressed they can make that tech standard for such budget car.

----------


## you&me

> Yup. Benz's way to maintain exclusivity to that vehicle and why it doesn't really depreciate like most other vehicles. I am on the waiting list and the ETA was around a year and half. Let's see if and when it comes in but by then I will probably get bored of the idea of having one and move on lol. 
> 
> Ignoring the shitty ride quality I do like the old gen as well and if I ever happen to come across a good deal on one of those, I'd even consider picking one of those too. Only thing now though is with the Jeep Wrangler, I feel like the G wagon will just be a little more refined version of the same thing. lol



It's not Mercedes trying to artificially limit supply; it's the sheer volume of demand for exporting them. 

I'm on the list at a smaller market dealership and I've been bumped up several times... One or two more and I might even get a truck this year!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Last week I get to experience that on a $22K Corolla hatch. Was impressed they can make that tech standard for such budget car.



Tech seems to be where the econo-boxes are competing these days, and I think it's funny that all these ~$20K-ish cars share so many tech features with cars costing 2-3 times as much. You've got people rolling around in Corollas with better tech than some high end sedans from not that long ago.

I can't imagine any of these systems are more than some cheap sensors and a few lines of code. They probably cost the manufacturers next to nothing to implement but you sure do pay for them on the higher end cars, or are forced to bundle them in an expensive package. You can get full sensing suites either standard or for like $1200 these days on economy cars, and you know that is still mostly profit for the car maker haha. Either way, it's a nice trend IMO.

----------


## Misterman

> The new Gs are like night and day from the previous gen. Though not quite Range Rover smooth, they're definitely a legitimate alternative now, as opposed to being purely for flash like before.



What year are we talking? I was driving a 2018 I'm pretty sure.

----------


## SKR

> I drove my Grandfathers 72 Cadillac Eldorado for a summer. Im sure you could run over a few cars in this thread with one without spilling your drink. Something about plush seats that you sink 12 into and watching the front end moving sideways when you turn a corner. (Literally the same sensation as a boat on calm water). The 7.0L + sized engine that is dead quiet was also entertaining. (Can only reach half the engine bay from the front.)





I also vote Cadillac.

----------


## ercchry

> No limits... a bespoke luxury van/bus with driver. Wtf drive when you can sip on exotic wines and spirits in the comfort of a luxury living room?
> 
> Realistically? Cause let’s be honest... if you had no limits you wouldn’t be driving to Edmonton... ever 
> 
> Lexus LS, they will sit on cruise at 160kms/h like they’re doing 80... sip fuel up there too unlike the suv/trucks... super under the radar too. Takes quiet to the next level... and unlike the 7 or s competitors. It won’t spend half the time in the shop if you’re racking up those kind of kms. Has every single hwy safety system you need to also zone out completely
> 
> Edit: oh! And how can I forget the most important hwy feature... heated jade roller massage seats. Keep that blood circulating




Mmm... that’s the one. G-77: sky master by lexani

https://www.lexanimotorcars.com/

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm such a plebe. I didn't even think about being driven around.

----------


## ercchry

> I'm such a plebe. I didn't even think about being driven around.



I found it hilarious watching footage of R. Kelly rolling up to court in one of their sprinter conversions  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sentry

E39 M5 or 540i if you like three pedals and a little jam
LS430 if you're cool with auto and not so power hungry

All three of those will get 8L/100km highway

----------


## you&me

MY2019+ 

You would know... The cupholders give it away  :ROFL!:

----------


## revelations

> I also vote Cadillac.



Those seats would have been extraordinarily comfy on long rides. Ultra soft - why cant they do this still with air bag seats for eg?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ShermanEF9

> I would go with a nice F-150 and only because I find it super comfortable and I do a fair bit of highway driving. 
> 
> If I could afford to have a nice SUV for comfort sake I would go with the gas guzzling Lexus LX570



I have to agree. im very happy with my F150. Maybe get the lazy aids (lane keep and adaptive cruise) to make things a bit less tiresome.

----------


## Darell_n

> Those seats would have been extraordinarily comfy on long rides. Ultra soft - why cant they do this still with air bag seats for eg?



Well, they weigh as much as my crew cab truck does now, so seats that are 2ft thick may be a little too performance prohibitive today.

----------


## rage2

I drive to and from Kamloops frequently over the years, and my favorite car for that trek was my CLS550. It made the drive feel like 2 hours for everyone in the car. Whole family misses that car for road tripping. 

Taking the E53 coupe out for the first time soon, expect it to be even better with all the self driving bits. Good enough fuel economy to make it without stopping too.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When did the term "no restrictions" suddenly become "better worry if it doesn't get <10L/100km"?
:RoFL

----------


## Misterman

> MY2019+ 
> 
> You would know... The cupholders give it away



Damn. Well now I have to take a drive in a 2019.

- - - Updated - - -




> When did the term "no restrictions" suddenly become "better worry if it doesn't get <10L/100km"?
> :RoFL



When you consider the entire equation. The question wasn't "What's the best car, no restrictions" It was What's the best highway car for driving lots of miles, no restrictions. Nobody wants to stop for gas every few hours on the highway.

----------


## jwslam

> Tech seems to be where the econo-boxes are competing these days, and I think it's funny that all these ~$20K-ish cars share so many tech features with cars costing 2-3 times as much. You've got people rolling around in Corollas with better tech than some high end sedans from not that long ago.



Reason #1 why I don't step into the infiniti showroom: No android auto

Back on topic - I've driven: 
2000km in 3 days in a 14 Acadia. Do not recommend.
1500km in 3 days in a 17 Mazda 5. Do not recommend.
1500km in 2 days in a 16 Ram. I don't like how it drives "floaty".
1500km in 2 days in a 16 Silverado. Better than the Ram.
1500km in 3 days in a 16 (cli)Taurus. Decently cushy on the tushy.
1500km in 3 days in a 13 Soul. Decently cushy.
1700km in 3 days in my 09 Accord Coupe i4 M5 (sorry it's not a 6-6  :Cry: ). Not great but still good.
1000km in 2 days in a 16 MDX. Would not recommend unless the seats have ventilation. Pretty sweaty.

Probably a bunch more I can't list off the top of my head. I do a lot of useless driving to facilities...
I think my ideal is one of the bigger heavy sedans similar to above.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

The longest days I drive (not working) are usually 1200-1800km and German cars always seem to be most comfortable.

----------


## Homerrca

Drove 1500KM in my charger with no issues, comfortable and had the pep I needed to pass everyone. If you are winter driving, I would suggest the AWD version. Its a larger car then the fit but comfortable. If that doesn't work as most folks suggested, a nice F150 would work as well (you can also use it for towing if needed).

----------


## revelations

> Well, they weigh as much as my crew cab truck does now, so seats that are 2ft thick may be a little too performance prohibitive today.



AIRBAG seats my friend .... inflate as little or as firm as you want! Float in comfort with no pressure points. Lufthansa also has this in their business class seats.

----------


## hampstor

From experience: In my 14 GMC Sierra (SLE), we drove Calgary to LA, up the coast (PCH + 101 + I5) to Vancouver, and back to Calgary, over 3 weeks. It was comfortable for my family on that trip, plenty of passing power, and lots of cargo room. I imagine the Denali trim or a '19 would've been more comfortable. 

No restrictions: I'd be interested in what an S-class or an A7 is like? I'm not very imaginative with cars at my old(ish) age. hah.

----------


## Darell_n

> AIRBAG seats my friend .... inflate as little or as firm as you want! Float in comfort with no pressure points. Lufthansa also has this in their business class seats.



Water bed seats would be great. Just go with the flow.

----------


## msommers

Bentley Bentayga

Yum

----------


## muse017

Based on my commuting from Calgary SE to Canmore

F150 or any half ton> Golf TDI > Tacoma > CRV > M3

----------


## flipstah

S65 with the fridge + Thule box would be a nice road trip machine

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm such a plebe. I didn't even think about being driven around.



Once those steady employment cheques start rolling in though...
FatStacks.gif

----------


## 03ozwhip

I drive the LS430 everyday and I wanna pass out everytime I drive it because it's that comfy and boring.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just daydreaming today about a job I applied for that woukd involve some highway driving. Remembered this thread. 

2022 update, current favourite highway car. I think E-class wagon for me.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

My current car…when it works.

----------


## Sentry

M5 was epic, went to Kelowna twice with friends in it, gets like 8-9l/100km highway with the supercharger. Guy that bought it from me drove it straight home to Toronto and said it was a gem.

----------


## SKR

I'd like to put on highway miles in that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Longboi is long.

----------


## Darell_n

I drove my Grandpa’s ‘71 Eldorado for a summer. Dead quiet, could run over curbs with zero sensation and fun watching the hood move sideways turning corners. 8.2L V8 was alright, gas gauge was in the center of the dash and like only 3/4” wide.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Explorer ST. Comfy, pretty okay on gas for its size, and has lots of nice highway features.

----------


## Euro_Trash

FIL had a 1 ton platinum diesel that was the perfect highway cruiser

----------


## The_Penguin

I miss my CTS for highway driving.

----------


## bjstare

> FIL had a 1 ton platinum diesel that was the perfect highway cruiser



Wat

My dad has one of these, and when it’s not loaded the ride is horrible. And it’s loud above 100km/h. Massage seats are nice, but they’re very “American” (read: mediocre) in their execution. It’s certainly not the worst hwy cruiser, but far from the best imo. 

Since we’re talking about 4 seasons, and no rules, my vote goes to a Maybach GLS, or maybe RR cullinan (although rolls royce cars are ridiculously ostentatious, and I’m not a fan of that).

----------


## zechs

2wd gmt400.

Suburban, 1/2 ton, whatever. Bonus points for vortec 5.7 96-98 trucks as they'll get out of their own way.

99-2000 gmt400 2500 crewcab is basically a burban with a box. You get the 5.7 AND a 4l80 which will never die unlike the 4l60.

My suggestion is because miles kill resale, so why eat depreciation. Only caveat would be finding a clean one (probably $10k cdn all in imported from the USA) and having a pro install a proper modern touch screen with backup camera.

Real suggestion is either an ecodiesel or baby dmax. I can't compare a mid 2010's ram vs a newer chevy for ride quality since I haven't been in a newer chevy enough.

Alberta roads suck, I don't know if a car ever comes to mind when taking secondary roads.

----------


## Buster

Mercedes GLS diesel

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Genesis G80 or G90

----------


## gmc72

Mine was my Magnum R/T. That thing cruised like nothing I have had since. My 328 is good, but that Magnum was nice. It wasn't even that bad on gas.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

First gut reaction was a 1996 Roadmaster, but I think the stereo would let it down. Going with a late model LX570 or LS600

----------


## zechs

> First gut reaction was a 1996 Roadmaster, but I think the stereo would let it down. Going with a late model LX570 or LS600



I forgot about the roadmaster. Fastest couch I've ever driven.

Yep, any late gen b-body is the definition of comfort. And even with the iron headed lt1, they'll do good mpg if you keep speeds sane.

----------


## Agent_Oorange

> Mercedes GLS diesel



I had a GLE diesel for a while, biggest piece of shit I've ever owned due to the engine, non stop emission control issues. Rest of it was alright though.

----------


## msommers

Any of the Suburban/Tahoe/Expeditions rentals we've used are a dream on the highway.

----------


## vengie

Realistic- F150 Platinum 
Dream- GT3 Touring

----------


## killramos

Is a GT3 Touring really that great for putting mindless miles on a highway?

It’s difficult to compete with a big SUV with plush suspension for that task.

I feel like a full size LWB RR with the lounge second row gets my vote these days. Non SVR. Just smooth and soft.

----------


## ercchry

Anything limited to less than 180km/h by either a limiter or fuel economy going to shit (not so much cost, but increased stops to fill, also applies to electric) should not be making any lists /Alex Roy

----------


## killramos

Are there many cars out there that can go over 180kph without fuel economy going to shit?

----------


## ercchry

> Are there many cars out there that can go over 180kph without fuel economy going to shit?



Well there is shit, then there is shit… anything shaped like a brick is proper shit… ie. suv/truck, especially with forced induction 

aerodynamic car with a big old N/A engine do surprisingly better as a ratio to consumption, vettes, s-class/7 series/LS/etc will do well

And I’d say a lot of the stuff mentioned recently falls on its face way lower… like the 130-150km/h range

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The big Ferrari cars hold something like 90+L of fuel, so when you stop it will be expensive, but even at 300km/h you should be able to go for awhile.

----------


## bjstare

> The big Ferrari cars hold something like 90+L of fuel, so when you stop it will be expensive, but even at 300km/h you should be able to go for awhile.



I was pleasantly surprised to find out that my old SL500 has an 80L tank. It's wonderful.

----------


## dirtsniffer

something like a bentley continental. big powerful boat

----------


## vengie

> Is a GT3 Touring really that great for putting mindless miles on a highway?
> 
> It’s difficult to compete with a big SUV with plush suspension for that task.
> 
> I feel like a full size LWB RR with the lounge second row gets my vote these days. Non SVR. Just smooth and soft.



Don't you dare restrict my no restriction vehicle choice!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> something like a bentley continental. big powerful boat



I like this choice. Although might be a bit above my class.

----------


## 03ozwhip

2004 Lexus LS430. I miss that car for highway driving.

----------


## Buster

you people and your l/km

----------


## SKR

> you people and your l/km



Not me, I picked one that gets 70-90L/100km. And it's the most comfortable. Mine was the only sensible pick so far.

----------


## BavarianBeast

I’d probably do a Bugatti divo

----------


## GTR_Auto

Porsche 928

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Porsche 928



Quality choice.

----------


## flipstah

> Porsche 928



It is a fun cruiser :-)

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

The kind that makes it easiest to get road head.

----------


## Pauly Boy

I'll take the practical approach since this is for work and say any newer midsize or larger luxury sedan/SUV. Personally I'd go with something like an E-class, or Lexus GS/LS.

Lots of sound deadening that way.
Cargo space for bags/suitcase/work shit.
Creature comforts of luxo-barge. 
New = safer and half of them can almost drive themselves.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Been working with a guy who commutes from Sherwood park to Calgary weekly. So this came up again. He's in an impala, but he says it's a "piece of shit". He can't explain what he means though. 

Any new thoughts in 2022 for highway cars?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Been working with a guy who commutes from Sherwood park to Calgary weekly. So this came up again. He's in an impala, but he says it's a "piece of shit". He can't explain what he means though. 
> 
> Any new thoughts in 2022 for highway cars?



Whatever has good fuel economy, quiet and a good stereo.

----------


## flipstah

Panamera shooting brake thing, the Gran Turismo

----------


## DonJuan

> Whatever has good fuel economy, quiet and a good stereo.



I agree. I'm gonna say a Volvo S90 T8 PHEV. I have driven the S90 T6(?) and it was lovely. I can only imagine the T8 PHEV would be even quieter.

----------


## Buster

911

----------


## mr2mike

Tesla with autopilot on for your Sherwood park to Calgary commute.

----------


## ercchry

> Tesla with autopilot on for your Sherwood park to Calgary commute.



Can they make it home same day yet?  like access to the fast charger during work hours and is a work day enough time? when its -45 half the year in Sherwood Park

----------


## rage2

> Tesla with autopilot on for your Sherwood park to Calgary commute.



Highway is the easiest scenario for driving assist. No need for a Tesla. Even my lowly e class with a defeat device drove itself from Calgary to Edmonton with no disengagements.

I’ve tried Kia and Volvo assists, and it’s way better than mine.

----------


## Buster

isnt the hyundai/kia one supposed to be amazing?

But honestly, the answer would be a Cadillac with supercruise or whatever.

----------


## killramos

Shoulda bought that CT5 Blackwing

----------


## SJW

1975 Chrysler Cordoba. That shit floats down the road.

----------


## flipstah

> I agree. I'm gonna say a Volvo S90 T8 PHEV. I have driven the S90 T6(?) and it was lovely. I can only imagine the T8 PHEV would be even quieter.



The new Volvo lineup is definitely nice and boring at the same time.

----------


## rage2

> But honestly, the answer would be a Cadillac with supercruise or whatever.



I haven't tried it yet, but you're probably right.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wait, is the hyuundai/ kia system really good? I don't keep up on thing, but I swear a kia may be in my future.

----------


## rage2

> Wait, is the hyuundai/ kia system really good? I don't keep up on thing, but I swear a kia may be in my future.



Yea, it's the most human like lane keeping I've driven. It drives exception lane markings such as widening lanes, new lanes opening, etc. like I would. My E class would sometimes want to stick to the right as a lane widens into a new lane then realize and jerk back into the proper lane. My Sienna would just ping pong all the way to Edmonton and won't warn you it's confused until after it's driven you on a path to death lol.

----------


## ercchry

Wouldn’t the answer (keeping to the spirit of the thread) be genesis then? At least they deliver those to you so you don’t have to be seen in a Kia dealership

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is that the "Highway Drive Assist (HDA), or:
Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) with stop-and-go capability
Lane Keeping Assist (LKA)
Lane Following Assist (LFA)

----------


## SJW

> Wait, is the hyuundai/ kia system really good? I don't keep up on thing, but I swear a kia may be in my future.



I rented a Kia car when I went out to Newfoundland last summer. It seemed pretty decent. I don't remember what it was.

----------


## bjstare

> Is that the "Highway Drive Assist (HDA), or:
> Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) with stop-and-go capability
> Lane Keeping Assist (LKA)
> Lane Following Assist (LFA)



Yes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ah, ok. seems you need to be in the high trim versions to get the entire system. Whoever suggested Genesis is probably right, because you'll get it all standard (I assume). They advertise that HDA, along with "machine learning Smart Cruise Control (SCC)".
Machine learning is an overused phrase.

----------


## Euro_Trash

I bought my Volvo not knowing it had assist and stumbled across it a few weeks ago between Calgary and Banff when I was playing with buttons - was pretty impressed with how well it did, but going to take my smooth fish brain a while before I trust it

----------


## Buster

Kias are the sweet spot with the kimchi cars

I think the genesis styling is trying too hard.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Been working with a guy who commutes from Sherwood park to Calgary weekly. So this came up again. He's in an impala, but he says it's a "piece of shit". He can't explain what he means though. 
> 
> Any new thoughts in 2022 for highway cars?



I absolutely loved the Impala I rented about 3 years ago and I'd call it an ideal Highway car.
Give me his dad's address, please.

----------


## rage2

> I bought my Volvo not knowing it had assist and stumbled across it a few weeks ago between Calgary and Banff when I was playing with buttons - was pretty impressed with how well it did, but going to take my smooth fish brain a while before I trust it



This is all level 2 stuff, so none of it SHOULD be trusted, as it'll just make you complacent. Even tho I had the assist drive to Edmonton without intervention, on another trip there was some newly repaved road where the lines weren't fully painted yet and the system panicked. Don't need to die playing with this shit.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Definitely a bit nerve wracking the first time I let my V90 navigate a corner on the highway (also first time using the system other than a few straight points). I didn't die (hooray), but I still don't really trust it and probably never will.




> 911



GT2/GT3, or did things not quite work out for you in life?

----------


## Maxt

1981 Sinatra edition Chrysler Imperial. A lazyboy recliner on wheels.

----------


## Darkane

Had a 2010 TL SH-AWD manual that ate up highway miles. 

It was ultra comfy, 305hp, and 8L/100 6th gear cruising. Miss that car

----------


## ExtraSlow

Acura TL is a sweet choice.

----------


## redline

> Acura TL is a sweet choice.



Said no one ever

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Said no one ever



Actually, said by both Darkane and ExtraSlow, just now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I am nobody

----------


## Team_Mclaren

After driving the NC1 NSX last year to Van, that was one of the most enjoyable drive to BC ever. And I've done that trip in over 20 different cars.

Comfortable, fast AF, Good AC. great visibility. Decent on gas ...

----------


## Disoblige

Whoever owns an NC1... cough... don't sell it.

----------


## jutes

> Had a 2010 TL SH-AWD manual that ate up highway miles. 
> 
> It was ultra comfy, 305hp, and 8L/100 6th gear cruising. Miss that car



This. Loved my TL.

----------


## flipstah

> Acura TL is a sweet choice.



You mean RL

----------


## Darkane

> You mean RL



Same same

----------


## G-ZUS

Mercedes W124 e500

----------


## Gman.45

+1 regarding the Acuras, friend of mine who owns/runs the nearby gas/convenience store has one of the new Acura TLX type S, black car I actually like in black, and I've only been in it once, but it'd be a great highway car, and not a very common one either, which = good times.

LC500 is a fantastic highway (and anywhere) car. Opening the windows on the slow zones on the highway, hearing that exhaust sound in the 80km/h zones when it opens back up to 110 or whatever - makes me want to sing along with it yelling out the window. Everything about the car is great for tearing up the kms. Comfort/ride, stereo, exhaust when stereo is off...only car I think I'd replace it with is perhaps a new IS 500 with the same V8, or maybe a similar Merc/BMW of which I have no experience with.

----------


## max_boost

Vw GTI. German engineering das auto !!

----------


## Neil4Speed

My old SC400 (98 with the updated motor) was a fantastic highway cruiser... Very driver focused interior/cockpit like. It also had the uncanny ability to have no wind buffeting sound with both windows down at speed... thought that was neat.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

I dont really understand why people want an old car as a highway cruiser. All the new techs in new cars make the drive so much more enjoyable. And I'm not talking about any self driving ability, just all the creature comfort features.

----------


## AndyL

There's a '20 Cadillac CT5 on truro I've rented a time or 3... Not the -V or blackwing; just the unloaded version. It's a nice ride highway ride.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Had a 2010 TL SH-AWD manual that ate up highway miles. 
> 
> It was ultra comfy, 305hp, and 8L/100 6th gear cruising. Miss that car



Still loving mine, 266,000 kms on my 13 TL SH AWD 6mt now. Amazing highway car. 

Quick, and can attest to 8.0L/100 or better on highway.

I call it the "Subaru WRX for Adults"

Fantastic leather seats, amazing ELS stereo, very little wind noise, and winding out the J37 V6 to 6800 rpm never gets old. SH AWD makes winter a blast.

The only crappy thing about the J37 in the TL SH AWD is moderate oil consumption with the factory spec 5w20 and aggressive driving. Much better on 5w30 synthetic and quieter too. 

Also oem dual mass flywheel and clutch replacement cost me $5000.00 at Silverhill Acura @ 230 k  :Devil:

----------


## bjstare

> I dont really understand why people want an old car as a highway cruiser. All the new techs in new cars make the drive so much more enjoyable. And I'm not talking about any self driving ability, just all the creature comfort features.



Ya that's been a funny aspect to this thread. Favorite highway car - no restrictions - in come the recommendations for cars from 3 decades ago and pickup trucks.  :ROFL!: 

A no restrictions best highway car would be a _new_ luxury barge of some type, the best option arguably being an S-class. I'd also second the LC500 recommendation, that thing has the best seats I've ever sat in and can just eat up the miles.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I mean, the "no restrictions" part means you can feel free to be quirky or cheap or whatever. I think choosing a 500k brand new bentley shows a lack of imagnination, although they are probably amazing.

----------


## bjstare

> I mean, the "no restrictions" part means you can feel free to be quirky or cheap or whatever. I think choosing a 500k brand new bentley shows a lack of imagnination, although they are probably amazing.



Is the goal to find the best highway car or the most unique but adequate highway car?

Pick a lane.

edit: Just re-read the OP. Sounds like it's the latter. I'll see myself out.

----------


## flipstah

Is a GL550 adequate?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is the goal to find the best highway car or the most unique but adequate highway car?
> 
> Pick a lane.
> 
> edit: Just re-read the OP. Sounds like it's the latter. I'll see myself out.



Its okay bro, I still love you.

----------


## Buster

> 500k brand new bentley



No Volkswagens allowed

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## rage2

> Is a GL550 adequate?



I don’t enjoy driving SUVs on the highway. They’re alright as a passenger tho.

----------


## Misterman

> I don’t enjoy driving SUVs on the highway. They’re alright as a passenger tho.



I love my GLE on the highway. Put it in Sport mode through the mountains and it hugs great. But yeah, preference wise if I could choose any somewhat reasonable favorite, it would probably be something like an E63 or Charger Hellcat.

----------


## vengie

*disclaimer* the Dad in me is coming out.

Updating my choice for my current situation. 
Our Sienna Limited has been an absolutely awesome vehicle to drive on the highway with the kids.
Comfortable, AWD, planted, smooth and 300+hp while the kids are watching a movie with their wireless headsets.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> I love my GLE on the highway. Put it in Sport mode through the mountains and it hugs great. But yeah, preference wise if I could choose any somewhat reasonable favorite, it would probably be something like an E63 or Charger Hellcat.



 I guess there is different ways of interpreting or answering the OP's question. I would think we are factoring in things like fuel economy as on a long highway drive, there may be extended kms with no fuel stations or 87 octane only etc. Plus the wasted time filling up or waiting to fill. 

I rented a 2022 Dodge Challenger RT in Florida, and it really impressed me on the highway in every category except fuel economy (shocking.) Averaged 17 L/100 on 87 octane and got a best of 14 L/100 driving like a Florida retiree. That put the HEMI Challenger firmly on my nope list as a highway car as it was just ridiculously bad on gas for a new vehicle. 

The Challenger did check off a lot of other boxes such as the massive full sized trunk and powerful trunk shocks, real back seats with headroom for adult sized adults, comfortable sporty ride, quiet exhaust on regular mode, confident brakes and handling, excellent factory lights.

----------


## Misterman

> I guess there is different ways of interpreting or answering the OP's question. I would think we are factoring in things like fuel economy as on a long highway drive, there may be extended kms with no fuel stations or 87 octane only etc. Plus the wasted time filling up or waiting to fill. 
> 
> I rented a 2022 Dodge Challenger RT in Florida, and it really impressed me on the highway in every category except fuel economy (shocking.) Averaged 17 L/100 on 87 octane and got a best of 14 L/100 driving like a Florida retiree. That put the HEMI Challenger firmly on my nope list as a highway car as it was just ridiculously bad on gas for a new vehicle. 
> 
> The Challenger did check off a lot of other boxes such as the massive full sized trunk and powerful trunk shocks, real back seats with headroom for adult sized adults, comfortable sporty ride, quiet exhaust on regular mode, confident brakes and handling, excellent factory lights.



The query was highway car though. Fuel mileage is basically a non thought, as every car is fine on the highway if you don't drive it like an asshole. And I don't know of any road in Alberta where you're going to drive for 4-5 hours and not see a gas station? 

But if you're worried about Hemi fuel mileage, that takes the E63 and most other fun cars off the list too. Realistically though, anything with 300hp has more than enough jam to giddy up and pass other cars. My main concern over anything else would be just having ventilated seats. If I gotta spend 10 hours in the car, those a must.

----------


## flipstah

What Children of the Corn route do you take that majority of gas stations only has 87 octane?

Ventilated seats + cooling/heated steering wheel ftw

Also most comfortable seats Ive sat in for 10+ hours are Volvo seats

----------


## Hallowed_point

> What Children of the Corn route do you take that majority of gas stations only has 87 octane?
> 
> Ventilated seats + cooling/heated steering wheel ftw
> 
> Also most comfortable seats Ive sat in for 10+ hours are Volvo seats



Take a drive through rural areas, parts of Montana etc. It's diesel and 87 octane. No fancy sports car gas.

----------


## DonJuan

> What ”Children of the Corn” route do you take that majority of gas stations only has 87 octane?
> 
> Ventilated seats + cooling/heated steering wheel ftw
> 
> Also most comfortable seats I’ve sat in for 10+ hours are Volvo seats



I don't think I've seen a cooled steering wheel. That sounds very nice.

Volvo seats FTW.

----------


## flipstah

> I don't think I've seen a cooled steering wheel. That sounds very nice.
> 
> Volvo seats FTW.



I don't think a cooled steering wheel is a thing because there's no ventilation, but sweaty hands have always been an issue in any long-haul journey. Now that's an excellent highway feature to have.

----------


## rage2

> I don't think a cooled steering wheel is a thing because there's no ventilation, but sweaty hands have always been an issue in any long-haul journey. Now that's an excellent highway feature to have.



Auto steer fixed the sweaty hands issue.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Alcantara feels good on the hands. As long as you don’t use lotion….

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Alcantara feels good on the hands. As long as you don’t use lotion….



It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again..

----------

